# Kultura > Kinematografia dhe televizioni >  Fillon Big Brother 3!!!

## Shpirt Njeriu

Ka nisur edicioni i trete i Big Brother. 12 jane konkurentet, qe kane hyre ne shtepi per te nisur lojen, qe do ti siguroje fituesit cmimin prej 10 milione lekesh te reja. 

Kane nisur menjehere surprizat: shtepia e stilit para viteve 90, Vali hyn ne loje me te bijen Domeniken, pa dijenine e kesaj te fundit, njera prej konkurenteve, Bertina, provoi ethet e eliminimit per disa minuta, per tu rikthyer nga Big Brother serish ne loje.

Gjithcka e organizuar mes studios ku ndodhej Arbana Osmani dhe hyrjes se shtepise ku gjendej Eno Popi.

Por pak perpara se gjithcka te fillonte, se bashku me kameren tone, ne hyme ne ambjentet ku konkurentet u mbajten te izoluar per 24 ore.

Pamela tha se eshte ne kerkim te emocioneve te forta: Jam shume e sigurt per kete aventure dhe mezi pres ta filloje.

Seldin e gjetem shume te emocionuar: Duke marre nje numer nga 1 ne 10, adrenalina me ka shkuar 8.

Vali deshiron te provoje nje eksperience unike: Me pelqejne eksperiencat unike.

Ndersa Erjon volejbollisti, nese do te fitonte cmimin, nje pjese te tij do ta shpenzonte ne ndihme te sportit, ose edhe jo

Meqenese sporti eshte pak i perkrahur, do te jepja kontributin tim per ta ndihmuar, thote Erjoni.

Te tjere pjesemarres jane Hakiu nga Kosova, Xhimi, qe jeton ne Norvegji, Jetmiri ne Itali, Olta, studente e agrobiznesit, Graciela nga Shkodra dhe Edi parukieri me shpirt artisti.

Por le te kthehemi tek nata e spektalit. Te shoqeruar me makina luksoze, banoret hyne ne shtepi, per te nisur aventuren.

Por programet mbi Big Brother nuk mbarojne ketu, nga 31 janari do te nise Fan Club, prezantuar nga Eno Popi, ku do te marrin pjese banoret e dale nga shtepia, fansat e tyre dhe gazetaret, qe do te shkruajne per shtepine me te vezhguar. Loja filloi!

Top-Channel

Mendimet tuaja per BB3 ne vijim

Shpirt Njeriu

----------


## Shpirt Njeriu

Mbremja e pare‏


Banoret e rinj perpiqen te familjarizohen me cdo ambient te shtepise duke sistemuar keshtu nje pjese te gjerave te tyre. 

Ndersa vajzat bashkohen ne dhome e ndihmojne njera-tjetren ne rregullim, djemte dalin ne oborr ku zhvillojne bisedat e para te cilat lidhen kryesisht me bashkejetesen ndermjet tyre, njohjen e karakterit dhe te zakoneve, prejardhjen apo edhe per eksperiencat e ngjashme. 

Disa nga banoret preokupohen per darken e fillojne ta pergatitin ate. Ne sfond degjohet muzika shqiptare e viteve ’80.

----------


## Shpirt Njeriu

Gjithësej 12 banorë, nga vise të ndryshme, me karaktere të ndryshme, do luftojnë për çmimin e madhë prej 10,000,000 LEK.
Emrat e banorëve:
1.Gjimi
2.Domenika
3.Erjoni
4.Pamela
5.Olta
6.Graciela
7.Bertina
8.Hakiu
9.Jetmiri
10.Eduarti
11.Seldio
12.Valentina

Ndër suprizat e sotme janë:
-Bertina shkon në televotim
-Nënë e bijë në Big Brother
-Enterieri i Shtëpisë

----------


## Shpirt Njeriu

Nene e bije ne Big Brother‏

Vellai i Madh surprizon te gjithe me perzgjedhjen e konkurentit te radhes. 

Ajo eshte Valentina 50-vjecare e cila perkundrejt moshes se saj, ne shpirt ndjehet e re. Ajo tregon se po hyn ne shtepine e Big Brother per te provuar e shijuar emocione te forta. 

Nderkohe qe Valentina hyn ne shtepine e Big Brother, per Domeniken rezervohet nje tjeter surprize: nje zarf ku ndodhet nje bilete avioni per te udhetuar per ne Dubai. Kjo bilete eshte pjese e nje sfide ndermjet Domenikes e nenes se saj, nese ajo do te arrinte te hynte ne shtepi. 

Domenika sheh nje video-mesazh ne te cilen nena e saj i tregon se sfida e tyre eshte ende e hapur, pasi edhe ajo do te jete banore e kesaj shtepie. "Udhetimin do ta fitoje ajo qe del e fundit nga loja"- shprehet nena e saj. 

Surprizat nuk perfundojne me kaq sepse Domenika shkon ne dhomen e rrefimit ku aty ndodhet nena e saj, banorja e re Valentina, e cila do te garoje si gjithe konkurentet e tjere per cmimin prej 10 milione lekesh te reja.

----------


## Clair de Lune

Nuk mu duk e gjetur idea per ti vendosur the members ne nje shtepi style perpara viteve 80`
Prezantuesja kishte nje sharm te vecante edhe e zbukuroi edhe me shume shfaqjen.

Bb eshte nje pleher e tv boterore...

----------


## PINK

Starton ? 

Fjale shqip eshte kjo ?


A ka mundesi ta nderrojne moderatoret se me gerric nervat sa here e lexoj kete fjale te huaj te perdorur nga gazetaret injorante qe ka Shqiperia. Flmd . LoL

Start- (on)= Filloi . 

Gjytryma. LoL

----------


## Izadora

Futja ne BB3 nene e bije, mu duk pak e eksaxhiruar !

Eshte nje schow, ku aktoret rrine per nje kohe te gjate mbyllur ne shtepi.
Kame pare pak fragmente te BB3 .

----------


## Disa

Filloj degjenerimi......

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Gje me kot se ky bb3 i ketij viti skam pare ndonjeher , na hapen barkun te gjithe ...
Pervec atij Seldit  :ngerdheshje:  shum carino ishte ....lol

----------


## Shpirt Njeriu

Hyrja e tyre ne shtepi

----------


## Nice_Boy

_Bertina ishte si shpirt. Ajo deri në fund ka me i marr votat përmes telefonit vetem për hatër të bukuris.

Moti koh skam parë shqiptare kaq të bukur/embel si ajo._

----------


## RockStar

BB eshte degjenerim  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## noel*

Hajde me kembe te mbare dhe me sa me shume konflikte brenda, qe te kete c'te beje sehir dynjaja  :perqeshje: 




> Gjytryma. LoL


"ham-gam-ham"... shqip eshte kjo qe ke shkruar mi ?!  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Filluan te cartuarit.

----------


## Linda5

> Filluan te cartuarit.


Kujtova se ke shkuar dhe ti aty ,ke bigi  :ngerdheshje: 

Do ket ndonje tenxhere kokes kte vit ,se shum lab kan hyre brenda :pa dhembe:  :pa dhembe:

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> Kujtova se ke shkuar dhe ti aty ,ke bigi 
> 
> Do ket ndonje tenxhere kokes kte vit ,se shum lab kan hyre brenda:@ pp


Nuk bej çap une te hyj aty pa hyre ti para meje  :perqeshje: .
lol

----------


## Linda5

> Nuk bej çap une te hyj aty pa hyre ti para meje .
> lol


Une po pres te dali ndonji prej aty ,ti do hysh kur te dali tjetri  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## gloreta

> Une po pres te dali ndonji prej aty ,ti do hysh kur te dali tjetri




Mi Linda a nuk ka dhe Big Brother ne De?  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Linda5

> Mi Linda a nuk ka dhe Big Brother ne De?


Ka ne Gje ...lol

Do vish edhe ti ne Big  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> Une po pres te dali ndonji prej aty ,ti do hysh kur te dali tjetri


Jo mi ca du un aty brenda.Po hyre ti dhe Izadora,do hyj.
HEIL  :ngerdheshje:

----------

